

Ask HN: How to get rid of tech support/IRS Scam calls? - techaddict009

My one of friend runs LLC in US and US based VOIP no on various services like Skype, he is getting 1 scam call every 30 mins.
======
anon987
Consider working directly with the FCC to catch them. It would take time, and
it might be a pain, but that sounds like a great "honeypot" for analysis.

